
The Design of C++, lecture by Bjarne Stroustrup (1994) - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69edOm889V4
======
medymed
Would recommend ‘A Tour of C++’, also by Stroustrup. It is quite short,
largely updated for C++20, and a reasonably speedy intro for people who know
other languages.

